# سيارات تعمل بالماء كوقود لها - من تايلاند - وكذالك مولدات للكهرباء تستخدم وقود الماء



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وحيث ان وقود الماء = الهيدروجين والاكسجين = قد كثر محبيه مع الغلاء المستمر لاسعار البنزين والديزل

فقد اقيم فى تايلاند معرض ديسمبر 2008 يضم مخترعين استطاعوا لحويل سياراتهم للعمل على الماء كوقود بديل 

وكذالك مولدات الكهرباء والكثير من الحركات الاخرى 

وتلك بادرة لتشجيع الشباب على الاختراع والحفاظ على البيئة

الروابط 

=افتتاح المعرض 
هبوط بالمظلات واحتفال كبير 
*Thailand, RSTDC : Hydrogen Generators in Chiangmai Motor Show 2008(1)*



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ks1_g...eature=channel
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ks1_gbvVnc&feature=channel

*Thailand, RSTDC : Hydrogen-Generators in Chiangmai Motor Show 2008(4)*



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=waRMGy...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=waRMGy...e=channel_page

*Thailand, RSTDC : Hydrogen-Generators in Chiangmai Motor Show 2008(3)*




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8l-kxz...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8l-kxz...e=channel_page






مولدات الكهرباء وعنوانها  اقتباس:
*Thailand, RSTDC : 2nd Water-Car Exhibition at Lamphoon(12)*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TTX15Lir9Vk&feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TTX15L...eature=related


*Thailand, RSTDC : 2nd Water-Car Exhibition at Lamphoon(11)*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=766RvN...e=channel_page



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=766RvN...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=766RvN...e=channel_page



2=
*Thailand, RSTDC : 2nd Water-Car Exhibition at Lamphoon(13)*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi0s9h...eature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi0s9h...eature=related
3=

مكونات احد خلايا توليد الكهرباء 
*Thailand, RSTDC : Hydrogen-Generators in Chiangmai Motor Show 2008(8)*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OLJz_Y...eature=channel
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OLJz_YmZ6RM&feature=channel


4=
خلايا تحليل الماء 


*Thailand, RSTDC : Hydrogen-Generators in Chiangmai Motor Show 2008(6)*



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gl-ORl...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gl-ORl...e=channel_page


فلم اخر
*Thailand, RSTDC : 2nd Workshop on Hydrogen Generator(3)*




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=84t7M7...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=84t7M7...e=channel_page








5=
معرض لبعض انواع من الموتوسيكلات اللتى تعمل بالهيدروجين والماء
*Thailand, RSTDC : Hydrogen-Generators in Chiangmai Motor Show 2008(5)*


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xj8M4i...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xj8M4i...e=channel_page


6=
سيارات تعمل على الماء

*Thailand, RSTDC : 2nd Workshop on Hydrogen Generator(*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fK31Za...e=channel_page
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fK31Za...e=channel_page




7=

خلايا انتاج وقود البلازماء = من الماء 

*Thailand, RSTDC : 2 New Model Plasma-Gas Generators*



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NcmDj2...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NcmDj2...e=channel_page



8=

طالب يقوم بتصنيع الخلايا الجافة لتحضير وقود الماء

*Thailand, RSTDC : a student on trainin to make PEM electrolyzer(5)*



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jC7W8x...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jC7W8x...e=channel_page

فلم اخر 
*Thailand, RSTDC : a student on trainin to make PEM electrolyzer(6)*


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7LCmUu...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7LCmUu...e=channel_page

فلم اخر 

*Thailand, RSTDC : a student on trainin to make PEM electrolyzer(10)*




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5ANNDl...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5ANNDl...e=channel_page



*Thailand, RSTDC : a student on trainin to make PEM electrolyzer(7)*


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=k9t2XJ...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=k9t2XJ...e=channel_page

*Thailand, RSTDC : a student on trainin to make PEM electrolyzer(8)*


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qw9HXu...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qw9HXu...e=channel_page

*Thailand, RSTDC : a student on trainin to make PEM electrolyzer(4)*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=B6MJsO...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=B6MJsO...e=channel_page

*Thailand, RSTDC : a student on trainin to make PEM electrolyzer(3)*



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yRavs1...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yRavs1...e=channel_page

*Thailand, RSTDC : a student on trainin to make PEM electrolyzer(2)*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UXTbH0...e=channel_page
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UXTbH0...e=channel_page

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UXTbH0...e=channel_page

*Thailand, RSTDC : a student on trainin to make PEM electrolyzer(1)*



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SqikZA...e=channel_page


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SqikZA...e=channel_page

*Thailand, RSTDC : a student on trainin to make PEM electrolyzer(9)*



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gHr2lN...e=channel_page
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gHr2lNd8PGs&feature=channel_page


:77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*Thailand, RSTDC : Hydrogen-Generators in Chiangmai Motor Show 2008(12)*


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=L5IMa87GC-k


----------



## عمرو الفوال (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاشكال جديده فعلا ولكن لو كانت اللغة غير المسموعة لكان أفضل!!!​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

عمرو الفوال قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الاشكال جديده فعلا ولكن لو كانت اللغة غير المسموعة لكان أفضل!!!​





الجاحة ام الاختراع

ونظرا لحاجتهم الشديد للتغييرا الى وقود الماء فقد اقاموا هذا الاحتفال والمعرض 

ربما تجد بعض المعلومات فى التعليقات المكتوبة اسفل كل فلم


----------



## zzzccc (24 ديسمبر 2008)

للاسف لا استطيع مشاهدة الفيديو لان يوتيوب محجوب
لكن سؤال هل الماء المستعمل هو ماء عذب ام نستطيع استعمال ماء البحر 
شكرا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

zzzccc قال:


> للاسف لا استطيع مشاهدة الفيديو لان يوتيوب محجوب
> لكن سؤال هل الماء المستعمل هو ماء عذب ام نستطيع استعمال ماء البحر
> شكرا



روابط اخرى غير يوتيوب


http://video.google.de/?hl=de&tab=w... Hydrogen Generators in Chiangmai Motor Show 


http://www.yidio.com/tag/rstdc

http://www.bollytainment.com/tags/Chiangmai

http://www.videospider.tv/Videos/Detail/953531575.aspx


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الماء المستخدم الماء العذب

ماء لبحر له طرق اخرى بالموجات الراديوية


----------



## zzzccc (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير يا أخي


----------



## mamdouh3005 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور يااخى وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاء الله كل الخير


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

هكذا تكون التجارب 

*Thailand, RSTDC : 2nd Workshop on Hydrogen Generator(*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK31ZaBzZFI&feature=related


----------



## فايز1 (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ساعدوني في بحثي ايها الاساتذة المحترمين
هل يمكن انتاج الهيدروجين من كهرباء ال ac كيف وما الذي يمنع هذا وهل هناك ابحاث في هذه الطريقة


----------



## قناص غزة (12 يناير 2010)

يمكن انتاج الهيدروجين باستخدام 220 فولت acولكن يتم تركيب موحد تيار ليحول من ac الى dcمع عدد الواح استانلس تقريبا 100 لوح مسافه 1 الى 2مليمتر وبالتوفيق


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يناير 2010)

فايز1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ساعدوني في بحثي ايها الاساتذة المحترمين
> هل يمكن انتاج الهيدروجين من كهرباء ال ac كيف وما الذي يمنع هذا وهل هناك ابحاث في هذه الطريقة


نعم يوجد طريقة ممتازة و يوجد موضوع قديم يشرح ذالك بالمنتدى 


ويمكن استخدام الانفرتر- محول كهرباء السيارة 
باستخدام تقنية المخترع الامريكي Bob Boyce



> الطريقة بسيطة بأذن الله تعالى
> 
> بسم الله نبداء
> 
> ...



باقي الشرح هنا

الرابط

http://www.almohandes.org/vb/showthread-t_41226.html
* طريقة تحويل السيارة للعمل بالماء والهيدروجين بديلا عن البنزين والتلوث *


----------

